# nvidia na jadrze 2.6.18

## lo53r

podczas pry tworzenia modulu nvidii poprzez wydanie :

sh NVIDIA ...

w momencie tworzenia moduu, a raczej proby tworzenia wyskakuje mi takie cos

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ERROR: Unable to determine the version of the kernel sources located in
> 
>        '/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r2/source'.  Please make sure you have
> ...

 

z poczatku myslalem ze to jest wina faktu iz siedzialem na jadrze 2.6.17 i posiadajac tylko zrodelka 2.6.18 ale okazalo sie jednak iz nie. grzebiac po googlach natknalem sie na cos takiego

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=74774

czy sadzicie ze te patche moga pomoc. boje sie jajko patchowac bo zbyt duzo sie nameczylem instalacja i teraz wszystko moze strzelic. prosze o jakies male sugestie

----------

## Redhot

Yyyyy, czemu instalujesz ze strony nVidii?

Nie moesz:

```
emerge nvidia-drivers
```

?

----------

## Sivert

Dokładnie użyj nvidia-drivers z portage. Używam 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 i wszytko działa bez problemu i zgrzytu.

----------

## lo53r

tak. z tym wyjątkiem iż chciałbym pobawić się w xgl czy tam aixgl a on bodajże wymaga sterów 1-9 a emerge oferuje 1-8. chyba ze cos przeoczyłem. w każdym bądź razie dzięki za reakcje  :Wink: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

ja mam 2.6.18-r3 plus nvidia-drivers z portage (~x86) i dziala mi beryl na sterach nvidii bez zadnego problemu. do instalki wystarczyla mi strona o isntalacji sterownikow nvidia z gentoo-wiki a potem o GL na sterach nvidii (tez gentoo-wiki) i potem beryl (rowniez gentoo-wiki) i nie mialem ani jednego problemu.

----------

## lo53r

Skoro tak stawiacie sprawe. Spróbuje i ja  :Razz:   :Wink: 

EDIT: doczytałem się na gentoo-wiki i odnalazłęm takie coś:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Installing nVidia-drivers 
> 
> Driver version 9629 or higher is required. At the time of writing this document, these drivers are marked as testing. We'll have to unmask them: File: /etc/portage/package.keywords 
> ...

 

Czy to jest to czego poszukuje na temat sterowników dla mnie ?

Jeszcze taki drobny OT

aby dodać wpis do /etc/portage/package.keywords fajnie by było z poziomu root'a w konsoli wpisać

# echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## binas77

Wystarczy, że w /etc/portage/package.keywords wpiszesz:

```

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~x86

```

Ale przy próbie emergowania tego Portage może wymagać innych ebuildów z gałęzi ~x86... no chyba, że masz W /etc/make.conf

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

```

Reszta pójdzie jak ta lala   :Razz: 

----------

## lo53r

ale czy to jest normalne ze nie mam w portage tych sterow 1.0.9269 ??

EDIT:

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-drivers

i sie znalazly  :Smile: 

ale 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> centralka ~ # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

tego rozkminic nie moge ;/

----------

## Zwierzak

Podaj treść polecenia:

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux
```

U mnie daje taki wynik:

```
$ ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 paź  1 00:47 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.18-suspend2
```

----------

## lo53r

polecenie 

ls -l /usr/src/linux - wywala cos takiego

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> centralka ~ # ls -l /usr/src/linux
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Nov 19 12:59 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r2
> ...

 

ale mimo wszystko

ls /usr/src

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> centralka ~ # ls /usr/src/
> 
> linux  linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r2
> ...

 

----------

## ro-x

 *lo53r wrote:*   

> ale mimo wszystko
> 
> ls /usr/src
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

co mimo wszystko? napisal ci ze masz w /usr/src katalog linux i linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r2.. na pewno masz to jajko zainstalowane?

----------

## lo53r

tak dam sobie gowe uciac ze mialem jajko 2.6.18-gentoo-r2. a to ze wkleilem wynik # ls /usr/src chcialem tylko pokazac ze zrodelka sa i dowiazanie jest prawidlowe  :Wink: 

po przeczytaniu jeszcze raz niektych odpowiedzi udaem sie na poszukiwania jajka nowszzego. Po zemergowaniu jajka 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 nvidia przeszla bez najmniejszych problemow, wiec jezeli wysnuje wniosek iz wina lezala po stronie jajka bedzie w miare sluszzny =] przynajmniej tak mi sie zdaje

----------

## mirekm

Nie nie leży. Musiałeś mieć coś sknocone, bo np. ja używam i nie mam problemów. 

Możesz spróbować jeszcze raz zainstalować to jajko, skompilować i zobaczysz, że zadziała.

----------

## lo53r

jajko kompilowalem sam a takze z pomoca genkernela w obu przypadkach przy probie emergowania nvidii efekt byl lipny. teraz jestem na r3 i nie zamierzam nawet tam wracac:)

EDIT: a może miec jakas roznice czy jajko jest/bylo z emerge czy poprostu z mirrorka ?

----------

## Sivert

 *lo53r wrote:*   

> tak. z tym wyjątkiem iż chciałbym pobawić się w xgl czy tam aixgl a on bodajże wymaga sterów 1-9 a emerge oferuje 1-8. chyba ze cos przeoczyłem. w każdym bądź razie dzięki za reakcje 

 

Nowe stery są potrzebne jeśli chcesz mieć XGL i Direct Rendering. Na 1-8 da się uruchomić XGL, ale procek będzie bardziej obciążony. Mówie z doświadczenia  :Wink: 

 *lo53r wrote:*   

> EDIT: a może miec jakas roznice czy jajko jest/bylo z emerge czy poprostu z mirrorka ?

 

Portage poza źródłami programów bardzo często ściąga dodatkowe łaty na nie.

----------

## lo53r

 *Sivert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nowe stery są potrzebne jeśli chcesz mieć XGL i Direct Rendering. Na 1-8 da się uruchomić XGL, ale procek będzie bardziej obciążony. Mówie z doświadczenia .

 

I wlasnie po to mi nowsze stery do NV ale 2.6.18-r2 mial z nimi jakis problem

 *Sivert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage poza źródłami programów bardzo często ściąga dodatkowe łaty na nie.

 

Mialem zrodelka poprzez emerge wiec i powinny byc dolatane [ o ile portage zna jakies laty ], skoro zrodelka byly dostepne bez zadnych maskowalnych spraw itp =]

----------

## mirekm

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: a może miec jakas roznice czy jajko jest/bylo z emerge czy poprostu z mirrorka ?

 

Nie powinno, jeżeli tylko je sam kompilowałeś, tzn w katalogu ze źródłami jest aktualny config i są produkty kompilacji, bo co nieco z tego jest wykorzystywane przy budowie drivera). 

Ale dla porównania ja mam tak:

kernel: 2.6.18-gentoo-r2

Nvidia driver z portage:1.0.9742

(ten driver jest oczywiście zamaskowany w portage, więc żeby go zainstalować trzeba go wpisać w /etc/portage/package.unmask)

----------

## lo53r

produkty kompilacji powstaja po :

```

# make;make modules_install

```

zgadza sie :>

no pozniej tylko pozostaje przekopiowac obraz bzImage na boot

----------

